

CSS variables are in the works - mcantelon
http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css-variables/

======
ronaldj
What happened to the @var variables? Not a big fan of this data prefix stuff.

------
AznHisoka
For crying out loud, no more changing stuff! We already enough to worry about
with supporting Facebook Connect, rendering for iPad, iPhone, Android,
BlackBerry, Windows Phone, Chrome, Firefox, Safari, Opera, IE7,8,9, HTML5,
etc.

